# SRAM and BB30 options



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

SO I am getting a specialized crux and it has a bb30. I am wondering if I can use my current BB with any of the other SRAM BB30 cranks?

I wanted Rival but it seems they dont make a Rival BB30 crankset, if I went with a Force or Red can I use any SRAM chainrings? I want to put smaller cyclocross gearing like a 46/38


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

> I wanted Rival but it seems they dont make a Rival BB30 crankset, if I went with a Force or Red can I use any SRAM chainrings? I want to put smaller cyclocross gearing like a 46/38


Should be able to, as long as the chainring BCD matches. Also, at some point SRAM is actually going to start selling their S500 and S300 BB30 cranks. The S500 crank is actually listed as just a touch lighter than the Rival crank while the S300 is 70g heavier. When I checked with GVH Bikes a month ago, the S500 wasn't actually available, though, despite being listed on the SRAM website.

Asad


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

That would be good, I wonder if they will make a rival BB30 crankset as well


----------

